# Adding DCC to a Hornby Live Steam Locomotive.



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright, so I have thought long and hard on this one and I believe it can be done. I know that the Hornby Live Steam engines have a preheater, a Superheater, and a motor that controls the regulator for the movement and steam. I am asking that all owners of these locomotivces help on this little problem. Is there any other components that require electrical power to run the engine besides these 3 components? I think I can use the motor on a motor control decoder with two functions, or should I get a four function decoder and have F1 for the preheater, F2 for the super heater, F3 for the regulator, and F4 for a cab light or a headlight? would this kind of setup work? what is the amp draw for all of these components? is there a way for me to test it? I know this can be done, I just don't know what type of decoder would be the smart one to use for this kind of thing. So all of the help from others who own this type of Hornby engine and know of how it's inner workings operate all your help will be apreciated and this install will be added to the DCC installs section for all the many Hornby Live Steam engine owners that have wanted to get their engine converted to DCC for even more train running fun.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

GC,
While I admire you enthusiasm, I think your headed into shark infested water.
Is the unit that you want to convert AC or DC operated now?
If it's AC throw in the towel now!
If it's DC then you will need to measure the current on each phase if the operation to determine the amperage draw. 
Then you will need to add all of the amperage readings and if it is over 2 amps as I suspect it will be, Then you will need more than one decoder to pull this off. Decoder function output's will only power milliamps!
My 4-8-4 while Standard DC motor requires 2 decoders to run smoke, lights and motor operations! You can use function only decoders to cut down on cost but your still talking a pretty penny to install 3 to 4 decoders In a single engine, and that's not even talking sound or where are you going to put them all?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I have done a good bit more research and have decided that haveing a custom built decoder will be the best and safest option. The locomotive has a maximum of 5 amps of draw.  With voltages varying from a few volts up to a maximum of around 17 volts.
The system has three electrical components that will have to be set up for DCC control. The heater in the water tender that raises the temp to 100 degreees Celcius, the super heater which raises the temp to around 250 something Celcius, and the little servo type motor that controls the regulator for direction and speed control. Those are the only three components. The custom built decoder will fit in a coach that can be attached and un attached to the tender of the Mallard locomotive. I am also thinking of installing a switch type set-up to the tender so it can be switched from the coach controlled system to the conventional system that it uses. I am thinking for the different voltage levels (that I must still get all of) since a standard DCC system for HO scale is about 12-15 volts that a transformer installed as part of the decoder to raise it to the required maximum of 17 volts and use resistors or something similar or better for the lower voltages. So that takes care of the voltage requirements and the space and heat issues. That leaves me with the programming of the custom decoder and the amperage part which is capable of a G scale decoder so a custom built decoder for a coach should be possible as well. Which leaves me with the biggest problem of where to get a company or place that will make a good PCB board DCC decoder and do the programming for it. I think I may have a place that will do it but not sure yet.

Here is how I am thinking of the function and control system to work.

F1 - low simmer temperature
F2 - medium heating temperature
F3 - super heating temperature

Now to figure out how to set it up so that F1 must be disingaged before F2 can be ingaged and the same for F2 to F3. I think this could be done in the decoder programming, or is it the control station the controls this kind of thing?

F4 (set to monetary or only when depressed like a horn or whistle) - forward power to the stepper motor to make the regulator move from the nuetral to the forward posistion and for speed control

F5 (also set to momentary) - reverse signal sent to stepper motor for returning from forward to nuetral and then into reverse.

5 Functions total so any DCC controller with the right Amp capabillity's can control it. Maybe a 6th function for lights to be activated in the coach to indicate the recieveing of power from the track so you know it is active.

What are your thoughts on this Sean? Pretty ambitous huh? :laugh:

EDIT: The engine runs on DC electricity that has signals sent to it through verrying voltage to control the motor for the regulator anf the heating elements.


----------



## rgmichel (May 25, 2012)

Has anyone made any headway on DCC control of Hornby Live Steam? There is a youTube video that shows some success with it, so it has been done. I could reinvent the wheel, but I prefer to build on someone else's experience. The youTube url is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATBz3VTYZYE by r5gordini2


----------

